# First day of spring.



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok so these were actually taken the past two days, but I'm posting it today  Enjoy. 

Anyone who wants to find me Delma plebeia in the Hunter, let me know, I don't think they exist.  

Around the garden enjoying spring. 



Intellegama lesueurii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Intellegama lesueurii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Intellegama lesueurii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Varanus varius by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Varanus varius by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Varanus varius by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Varanus varius by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Out the Hunter Valley 




Tiliqua scincoides by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Arguably my favourite local skink, mostly because me and it have so much in similar. 



Liopholis modesta by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Liopholis modesta by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

The most worthwhile find, still wasn't quite worth the trip though. 




Vermicella annulata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Vermicella annulata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Vermicella annulata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

More herping sure to be happening soon now the weather is warming up. 

Catchall later.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 1, 2013)

great shots! I'm from the Hunter, where did you take these photos? Or do you not want to reveal your herping spots


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 1, 2013)

Absolute ripper pictures mate!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 1, 2013)

> great shots! I'm from the Hunter, where did you take these photos? Or do you not want to reveal your herping spots



It's not my spot, though nothing in the pics is worth going there for, that's common stuff.  Only the thing I missed.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 4, 2013)

Couple more from Tuesday. 




Cyclodomorphus michaeli by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Cyclodomorphus michaeli by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 4, 2013)

Stunning Gippie Dragon, great shots


----------

